# Who have twins- girls?



## marius.suiram (Sep 8, 2020)

I think they are 1965.
Serial numbers are very close.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 8, 2020)

Have they always been together?  Nice looking pair!


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes, they were.


----------

